# problème avec ipod



## valetjos (1 Août 2004)

bonjour, 
je viens de m'offrir un ipod tout récemment et voilà, il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas. Lorsque je le branche à mon mac, il synchronise par rapport a ma playlist itunes. Jusque là, normal. Seulement je viens de reformater mon mac aujourd'hui, je branche mon ipod et là il me propose de synchroniser. Le problème c'est que si j'accepte, il efface tout les mp3 déjà enregistrés sur mon ipod, vu que ma playlist itunes est actuellement vide.Comment faire pour l'empêcher d'effacer mes morceaux et continuer cependant à en importer sur mon ipod. 
J'espère avoir été assez claire. Merci d'avance des réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter.
joséphine


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

je te proposerai bien de desynchroniser, puis recopier tous tes mp3 de ton ipod sur ton mac et enfin ajouter tes nouveaux mp3 dans ton itunes et resynchroniser...

voilà.


----------



## emge (1 Août 2004)

valetjos a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> je viens de m'offrir un ipod tout récemment et voilà, il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas. Lorsque je le branche à mon mac, il synchronise par rapport a ma playlist itunes. Jusque là, normal. Seulement je viens de reformater mon mac aujourd'hui, je branche mon ipod et là il me propose de synchroniser. Le problème c'est que si j'accepte, il efface tout les mp3 déjà enregistrés sur mon ipod, vu que ma playlist itunes est actuellement vide.Comment faire pour l'empêcher d'effacer mes morceaux et continuer cependant à en importer sur mon ipod.
> J'espère avoir été assez claire. Merci d'avance des réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter.
> joséphine


Après avoir réglé le transfert de musiques en "manuel" ce qui bloque le transfert automatique, tu cherche sur internet un logiciel appellé "ipodripper" qui va t'aider à transférer ta musique de l'ipod vers itunes et ainsi tu la récupèreras et tu pourras à nouveau régler le transfert automatique. Ce logiciel est payant mais tu peux l'utiliser avant de le payer : super bon !!!


----------

